# Registro 74373



## César_IPN_ESIME (Mar 8, 2007)

Hola, tengo una duda. Me piden conectar tres registros 74373 y dos decodificadores 74138 (de 3 a 8 lineas), se supone que los decodificadores son para seleccionar un registro fuente y un registro destino, además los decodificadores deben seleccionar cual registro quiero utilizar, en cual escribire o cual pasara datos, se supone que los datos podrán moverse en el registro 1 o 2 o 3, dependiendo del que seleccione con el decodificador.

Se que a lo mejor es mucho, pero soy novato en esto. Por favor ayuda


----------



## aguevara (Dic 4, 2007)

Es muy simple los IC 74LS373 compartiran las lineas de datos de datos (D0 a D7), la señal de escritura, clock o como la conozcas (Latch Enable LE).
Nombralos del 1 al 3 conecta el IC 1 a la salida Q1 del decodificador, el IC 2 a la salida Q2 y el IC 3 a la salida Q3 (conectando la salida Qn del decoder a cada terminal marcado como OE en el IC 74373).
Cuando desees guardar un dato por ejemplo en el IC 2 pues colocas el dato en las lineas de entrada (conectadas en comun) colocas en el decoder la combinacion que te seleccione la salida Q2 y por ultimo envias el pulso de grabacion LE.  y listo.


----------

